# cheap 2.1 home audio solution?



## VelcroBP (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm going to be buying my first HDTV shortly. I'm doing everything on a budget, so I"m only getting a 32" 720p LCD. I know that the built-in speakers will be intolerable for me, but I lack the budget right now to go the full-on receiver and surround speakers route.

That said, I"m looking for the best solution in the 2 speaker and sub range. I would like to be able to just run the Optical Audio out from the TV to one device or directly into the speakers. I'm not sure what type of setup I should be shopping for: Shelf-stereo; PC speaker set; low-end "home-theater-in-a-box 2.1 deal ?????

Any advice on the most cost-effective way to end up with a couple of speakers and a sub running off my LCD's audio-out is extremely appreciated, as I"m a complete newb to all things HD.

Thanks in a advance.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Something like this looks intriguing. I may get this for my GF to go with her 32 incher. Good for smaller spaces and the bar will fit in her TV cabinet... and the sub can be hidden out of the way just about anywhere. Not really "cheap" but certainly less than a full on surround system.

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_107SDAIHT/Polk-Audio-SurroundBar-SDA-Instant-Home-Theater.html?tp=6485


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

I recomend and always will recomend the Logitech X-230 it comes with and adapter compatible with Component/Composite cables (Red+White)


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh and as for performance, iv never herd better to be honest. In my opinion its the bes 2.1 system on the market


----------



## ctwoods (Oct 17, 2009)

This is what I went with for my second TV set up. Sounds very good and has HDMI switching with I believe 3 HDMI hookups. Not bad for under $300.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8800979&type=product&id=1206141458600


----------

